# Easy Fast growing plants?



## cichlid22 (May 9, 2010)

Hi there,

Just wondering if people have preferences on easy fast growing plants i should try.
Im running a little Fluval C02 20 on a 12 gallon tank. I want the tank to be full with plants. I have a few in there already but only 1 seems to really grow fast (Plant i got from king eds im trimming 8-10" a week. I want more like this). 

Wanted to know peoples personal experiences and maybe what plants i should buy to add that "grow like weeds" (I have other tanks that i transfer the trimmings too).
Ive heard maybe wysteria? Or sunset hygrophilia. But dont know where to get them, or if in fact they are an easy plant that grows relatively fast.

Also right now i am running just a 18" T8 bulb on the tank, thinking of upgrading to a T5HO light or a LED fixture? Any preference which is better?

Anyways let me know what plants you think and maybe where i could get them?
Thanks!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Amazon Sword will grow very fast and become really big even with no Co2.
Wisteria will grow and become out of control with Co2.
B. Japonica is also very easy, they will keep giving you more and more baby plants you can fill your whole tank with it. 
For some long stem plants just get some kind of wort, they will grow very high then you just cut them and replant...soon you will have a little jungle of them in the back.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Out of the plants I've had, my bacopa australis is the one that's been a really fast grower, and I don't even do Co2.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hornwort. Grows like a water weed


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Hornwort. Grows like a water weed


Hornwort IS a water weed !


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

In my experience water sprite, cabomba carolinia, and rotalas grow easy and fast, with low co2 or even without.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Besides most varieties of Echinodorus (Swords), fast growers include Hygrophila Polysperma, Limnophila aquatica, and Limnophila sessiliflora, Shinnersia rivularis, and Vallisneria spiralis.
King Ed's does, at times, have a reasonably good supply of plants, but the best place, imo, is Roger's Aquatics @ 120th St. & 81st Ave., on the Surrey side. They usually get a lot of new plants in every Friday, or every second Friday (they're delivered Thursday evenings).


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Brazilian pennywort, duckweed, frogbits, ....plants from CRS_Fan


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hornwort, cabomba, pygmy chain sword, crypts


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber said:


> .....plants from CRS_Fan


Ming!!!!!!! I'm trying to keep slower growers nowadays !

I suggest Hygrophilia polysperma/corymbosa, Blyxa japonica, Ludwigia repens 'Rubin', Hygroryza aristata, Sagitarria subulata, Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchi', Helanthium tenellus (formerly Echinodorus tenellus)...... to name a few.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## cichlid22 (May 9, 2010)

Going on a hunt this weekend to hopefully find some of these! thanks guys


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

there's also java fern. looks like we almost forgot about it


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hygrophila Polysperma is my favorite fast grower. Ive given clippings to a bunch of people and they all love it. It grows like a weed and has a really nice light green color. You can cut it and re plant it no problem. It turns into a bush if you want it to. Very undemanding plant. Great for beginners


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol im sure once you have a tank full of fast growers you will change your mind  i started the same way then i fell behind and now do what i can to get the slowest growers i can get my hands on


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol agree with that...when my 33 became a jungle I could hardly see the fish , let alone catch em when I wanted to give em away. Somethings just grow too fast...like hornwort & watersprite to name a couple.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Ditto. I was on the wagon and growing plants super fast...then got lazy pruning, tank grew out of control, then scaled back and now only have slow growing plants with a LED light. But you gotta go through the process and experiment what works and doesn't work for your tank


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Forgot to add if you have CO2 pygmy chainsword is a very fast grower which can give you a nice front carpet without too much trouble. You dont need a lot of those, just a few, trim them to the bottom once they get longer and they will spread. Trimming also helps to prevent algae. Food and such also tend to get trapped down at the bottom when the carpet gets too bushy if you dont trim. It is in my opinion one of the easiest carpet to grow. It will shoot up runners and spread along to fill all empty spaces. When you first get them you need to give them some time to develop their roots into your substrate but once they do you will be very busy prunning.
I would suggest to get a bit more stem plants in the beginning just because they are very easy to grow and grow very fast. In my opinion, when you plant a lot it helps to keep the tank more stable and they can compete with algae and help to cycle your tank as well. 
Good luck and please share some pictures with us if you dont mind.


----------

